# BFGoodrich Rugged Trail T/A....



## PaNo617 (Oct 11, 2005)

What do you guys with the SE-OFF ROAD PATHFINDER think of the BFG Rugged Trails?? I honestly don't think they're that good. When i got my pathfinder in december of 04' It was just in time for winter and we had A LOT of snow last winter in Boston. They did OK for a "Highway All-Season" but i wasn't very confident driving in several inch's of snow. I was also going around a slight corner on the freeway this past summer on a rainy night and the tires lost traction, The VDC quickly kicked in. 

Overall i think they are good on dry pavement, but they break loose very easily on wet roads and there just as bad in snow. I wish Nissan would of gone with the the BFG All-Terrain T/A KO (Off-raod/All Terrain) instead, after all it is the SE-OFF ROAD...i'm thinking of changing them out for those instead, I plan on doing some off roading and i need a good snow tire also, but i cant scarifice highway driving. What are your opinons? Anybody change their tires?


----------



## bender031 (Aug 30, 2005)

I agree...I have commented about them in some other posts. I am very disappointed with them and and looking to change them out with some all terrain ta ko's or some bridgestone revo's. Not happy about having to buy tires for a brand new vehicle. 
wet traction is non existant and i am dreading seeing how bad they are in the snow.


----------



## PaNo617 (Oct 11, 2005)

bender031 said:


> I agree...I have commented about them in some other posts. I am very disappointed with them and and looking to change them out with some all terrain ta ko's or some bridgestone revo's. Not happy about having to buy tires for a brand new vehicle.
> wet traction is non existant and i am dreading seeing how bad they are in the snow.



I feel the same way man. Last thing i want to do is change tires that are less then a year old. They are even worse in the snow. Even in 4x4 the tires would constantly loose traction in the snow. The "SLIP" light would constantly light up...

These were the tires i was considering:

1. BFG All-Terrain T/A KO
2. Toyo Open Country M/T
3. Nitto Terra Grappler 

I've been reading alot of reviews that the toyo's and the nitto's wear pretty fast. Also the Toyo's have a pretty aggressive thread, which might not be too good for higway use...but they claim to be good for on and off raod. The Nitto's were comapared to the BFG all-terrains, they just wear faster. Maybe someone on here has used one of the tires mentioned..anyone?


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

I'm putting on the Bridegstone Dueler AT Revo's on my 01 to replace Goodyear Eagles that came with it (used). See how they do this winter.


----------



## PaNo617 (Oct 11, 2005)

inanima said:


> I'm putting on the Bridegstone Dueler AT Revo's on my 01 to replace Goodyear Eagles that came with it (used). See how they do this winter.


I've also looked at the Bridegstone Dueler AT Revo's. I'm considering these tires also. I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## bender031 (Aug 30, 2005)

I had the revo's on my explorer and they were amazing...snow and wet weather traction was excellent highly recommended, they are pricey but you get what you pay for.


----------



## diablokicks (Jul 20, 2005)

Anyone have any suggestions about Dunlop rovers A/t's?


----------



## NICKofPA69 (Nov 11, 2005)

These tires are CRAP!!!! After 12,000 miles and 2 rotations, 2 of my tires were down to a tread depth of 1/32 and 2/32. The tread bar is located at 2/32. There is some controversy in Nissan's warranty info and BFG's/Michelin. Nissan claims that if 2/32 or lower it is covered by warranty whereas BFG/Michelin claims there is no warranty on a light truck tire like the BFG Rugged Trail TA. I went to a tire dealer where I have a wholesale account as a used car dealer...this is how it played out...The manager came out with a arrogant tone stating that the tires are at 40 psi and overinflated hence the overinflated wear pattern with the inside worn and the outside at 5/32 and 6/32. This pissed me off instantly because i know i don't run my tires at 40psi but instead at the recommended 35 psi. The pressure reading was done off an air hose with a pressure gauge at the end. I off-road a Jeep Wrangler and have never come across an air gauge like the ones found on a quarter pump at a gas station to be accurate, so i always use a seperate gauge. I told the guy to check with a normal gauge which resulted in 35 psi. To cut a long story short (too long already sorry but i'm pissed) apparently once BFG took on the task of providing tires to manufacturers they went bust. Much like standard michelin tires they wear terribly and provide NO TRACTION (i hope you like the yellow slip light!) I spoke with the dealer who also received complaints about the BFG Rugged Trail. Took 5 phone calls to BFG customer support and I finally received 50% off my next purchase...most likely BFG AT KOs. The Rugged Trail TA does not have the load capacity the Pathfinder needs...it is a C where a BFG AT KO is a D (another point...35 to 40 psi will not make a radical difference on tire wear with the weight of the '05 pathfinder which is apparent by the sidewall buldge of a rugged ta at 35 psi) Wake up and bitch at BFG and place the pressure on Nissan and BFG to provide a satisfactory tire for an SE OFF-ROAD edition Pathfinder...lets see the AT KO...or maybe not...maybe they'll cut corners and ruin them too!!


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Feb 18, 2005)

inanima said:


> I'm putting on the Bridegstone Dueler AT Revo's on my 01 to replace Goodyear Eagles that came with it (used). See how they do this winter.


I had the Dueler's and loved them and will strongly consider them for replacing (Explorer also has the Rugged Trail) my tires as needed.


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Delete duplicate.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

well, I had them mounted.
Initial impressions-- damn they look good! I have to clean off the green stuff off the white letters,but now the PF looks like a truck should. Slightly taller then old tires 70 vs. 65, plus more aggressive tread means it fills the wheelwells better. Can hear road noise from tread, but it's no louder than having my Yakima rack on the top. Haven't done any spirited driving or off-roading, but can't wait to really try them out!

Now I'm selling my old tires- Goodyear Eagle LS, great highway all-season tire for cars, not so much for my truck. Only put 15K on them (they were brand new installed when I bought my truck new). If anyone's interested....


----------



## PaNo617 (Oct 11, 2005)

NICKofPA69 said:


> These tires are CRAP!!!! After 12,000 miles and 2 rotations, 2 of my tires were down to a tread depth of 1/32 and 2/32. The tread bar is located at 2/32. There is some controversy in Nissan's warranty info and BFG's/Michelin. Nissan claims that if 2/32 or lower it is covered by warranty whereas BFG/Michelin claims there is no warranty on a light truck tire like the BFG Rugged Trail TA. I went to a tire dealer where I have a wholesale account as a used car dealer...this is how it played out...The manager came out with a arrogant tone stating that the tires are at 40 psi and overinflated hence the overinflated wear pattern with the inside worn and the outside at 5/32 and 6/32. This pissed me off instantly because i know i don't run my tires at 40psi but instead at the recommended 35 psi. The pressure reading was done off an air hose with a pressure gauge at the end. I off-road a Jeep Wrangler and have never come across an air gauge like the ones found on a quarter pump at a gas station to be accurate, so i always use a seperate gauge. I told the guy to check with a normal gauge which resulted in 35 psi. To cut a long story short (too long already sorry but i'm pissed) apparently once BFG took on the task of providing tires to manufacturers they went bust. Much like standard michelin tires they wear terribly and provide NO TRACTION (i hope you like the yellow slip light!) I spoke with the dealer who also received complaints about the BFG Rugged Trail. Took 5 phone calls to BFG customer support and I finally received 50% off my next purchase...most likely BFG AT KOs. The Rugged Trail TA does not have the load capacity the Pathfinder needs...it is a C where a BFG AT KO is a D (another point...35 to 40 psi will not make a radical difference on tire wear with the weight of the '05 pathfinder which is apparent by the sidewall buldge of a rugged ta at 35 psi) Wake up and bitch at BFG and place the pressure on Nissan and BFG to provide a satisfactory tire for an SE OFF-ROAD edition Pathfinder...lets see the AT KO...or maybe not...maybe they'll cut corners and ruin them too!!



I have considered calling up BFG and putting in a complaint. I didn't think it would get me far, but after reading your post, there might be some hope. I didnt think about reporting this to the dealer, cause of course we know how that will go....these tires are also wearing badly. Theres not even 13,000 miles on them. 

As far as im concerned these tires are dangerous in the rain, just the other day i was going around a corner and again, the rears broke lose, and this was under 30mph! I wont let anyone else in my household drive this thing in the rain, not until i get them replaced. Even if BFG won't do anything about it, i'll just spend the money out of my pocket. it could prevent an accident sooner or later.


----------



## darcy4670ca (Nov 1, 2005)

*Im surprized*

I looked at the tread of my tires, they sure look like they would grip in the snow and rain. Anyone know why the tires are so bad? BF goodw are normaly very good tires. So how can we solve this problem? I sure dont want to spend $1000 on new tires with less than 10,000kms on the ones I have. Our winter is just begining, we get lots of snow in B.C..........not look forward to it now!


----------



## PaNo617 (Oct 11, 2005)

darcy4670ca said:


> I looked at the tread of my tires, they sure look like they would grip in the snow and rain. Anyone know why the tires are so bad? BF goodw are normaly very good tires. So how can we solve this problem? I sure dont want to spend $1000 on new tires with less than 10,000kms on the ones I have. Our winter is just begining, we get lots of snow in B.C..........not look forward to it now!



I thought the same thing when i frist bought my SE OFF ROAD, I wouldnt think BFG would make such a useless tire and call it "Rugged trail" I pretty much ignored it at first, but after doing some research online it turns out these tires really do suck. 

I think i gave them a long enough test with almost 13,000 miles they are getting worse in the rain, and wearing fast (35psi) they do ok in deep snow, as long as you're in 4WD and dont mind seeing the "SLIP" light constantly flashing. In the rain and light wet snow under 2" they're horrible. I put in a complaint to BFG yesturday...we'll see what happens...I'm also not looking forward to spending money replacing tires on a practically new car! 

here are some reviews:

REVIEW1

REVIEW2


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm bumping this thread because I'm buying an 05 SE and the first thing I'm doing is replacing the tires!

I have the revos on my explorer (unfortunately never made it through a winter with them) but I have no complaints about general wet traction and was considering these for my Pathfinder.

My question has to do more with switching from an all season tire (the stock garbage BFGs) with and all terrain tire. I've never driven an all season tire - what is the difference, really? (I got 60,000 miles out of my Pirelli's so wear can't be that bad - plus I rotate every other oil change).

THANKS!


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

damn, maybe i should switch out my tires too.

last winter i did experience alot of slippage, but i just thought it was because it was my first RWD; i'm use to a FWD camry.

i was thinking about going with full snow tires for the winter and then switching them out with the stocks in the spring.


----------



## PaNo617 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well its been almost a week and i havn't heard any response from BFGoodrich. Not that i had my hopes up or anything, i wasnt really expecting them to respond. I'll have to drive around on these worthless tires for another month at least  until I start saving up for some Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo tires.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

potsdamcartel said:


> damn, maybe i should switch out my tires too.
> 
> last winter i did experience alot of slippage, but i just thought it was because it was my first RWD; i'm use to a FWD camry.
> 
> i was thinking about going with full snow tires for the winter and then switching them out with the stocks in the spring.


RWD will definitiely slide around in the wet/snow. Takes a steady right foot.

I thought about doing this, as my Gooyear Eagle LS were OK for the summer.
But in the end I decided for my use, the All terrain Revo's were the way to go.

If you can, I suggest cruising Pathfinder/Frontier/Xterra forums; a lot of peopel sell their stock rims for pretty cheap. Thro your snow tires on these, and you're ready.

First rain with the Revo's yesterday. Couldn't get them to break loose even in the pouring rain! I was shocked at the wet traction. 

MTnBikerChk- 
all seasons are a compromise tire, typically designed to be OK in general use, usually highway, not severe weather. 
all terrains are ususally more aggressive, still a compromise for different types of use, some are better than others....check tirerack.com for better descriptions.

The Goodyear Eagle LS I had on my PF were all-season, not best suited for use on an SUV, IMO. They slid all around in the wet, and packed up with snow in an instant. I think a truck or utility SUV demands a more purpose built tire. Or for the more car-based 'utes, or unless all you do is commute on the highway, or run around town, in which case an all-season is fine.


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

diablokicks said:


> Anyone have any suggestions about Dunlop rovers A/t's?


I had a set of these on my Tundra and they were fine for about 10,000 miles and then they would break loose in any wet conditions. I would not buy another set.


----------



## mkiv808 (Nov 15, 2005)

A/T Revo's have a great score on Tirerack. So they are a good highway tire? I won't be doing much off-roading. But highway comfort, handling, and snow prowess are important.


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

I've used the Revo's on my '01 Frontier & Xterra also have them on my '04 Chevy diesel (E rated)... They have done a good job in all conditions and I will put them on our '05 Pathfinder soon.............Triffid


----------



## PaNo617 (Oct 11, 2005)

mkiv808 said:


> A/T Revo's have a great score on Tirerack. So they are a good highway tire? I won't be doing much off-roading. But highway comfort, handling, and snow prowess are important.


I also don't do any off roading, I'd like too so i'd like a tire capable of going off road as well. I also need a tire thats good on the highway and has to be good in the snow, so the Revo's are the way to go from what i've read and heard.


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

Be advised that the Revo's come in P (C ply), & LT (D & E ply) ratings... So watch which ones you are pricing........Triffid


----------



## mkiv808 (Nov 15, 2005)

Triffid said:


> Be advised that the Revo's come in P (C ply), & LT (D & E ply) ratings... So watch which ones you are pricing........Triffid


What's the difference?


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm orig owner of 97 SE offroad....40K miles on OEM duelers...100K on michelin LTX M/S...wasn't happy with either. Easy to slip in rain and poor snow performance even with LSD. Thinking the Pathy just ain't great at what its designed for. We'll see when I put on Gen'l Grabbers next month. But my reference point was my 84 Bronco which was amazing. Not sure how much was the Bronco vs the 32" BFG ATs....clearly each of our other experiences or lack thereof play a role in expectations of performance.


----------

